# conformation of young doeling



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

Nigerian dwarf doelings I think about 6 months old in these pictures, what are their faults and their strenghths? Also what to look for in a buck to make a better breeding with them in the future when they are ready? I am new to conformation


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

First doe: 
Pros: SHE HAS A LONGGGGGGG NECK!
Long bodied 
Nice topline 
Thick and nicely extended brisket
Long rump. Not too steep

Cons: 
Could stand better on her feet

2nd doe: 

Level topline 
Long neck 
Not too long of a body but not too short either.
Nice extended brisket

Cons:
Could stand better. But that may be the way she's standing. 

I will also need a better picture of the second does brisket


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

Do you think these two doelings would make a good starter herd for registered nigerian dwarfs? I have never shown any goats and I'm not sure I ever will, I honestly just milk but still want to have nice goats to start with.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look pretty nice to me.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

proudpk89 said:


> Do you think these two doelings would make a good starter herd for registered nigerian dwarfs? I have never shown any goats and I'm not sure I ever will, I honestly just milk but still want to have nice goats to start with.


The first doe would be better fr showing. Pros outweigh the cons on them. It depends on their genetics behind them for milking. I think they are nice goats. Great for starting. Do you know what bloodline they come from?


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

The first doe has wooly dog down and TX twincreek lines, and the other doe has piddlin acres, tranquility acres and plum rotten lines.


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

To be honest I know nothing of bloodlines and who is really good or not, I'm new to all this and being that I want to change my current herd around a bit (maybe after everyone kids being that I have a pink eye/chlamydia scare) I want to start out with nice goats and good milking lines. Also I am going to be in the market for a new buck and I would like to purchase one sometime this coming summer after all the kids are sold. What are good lines of bucks in my area? I live in N.C.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

proudpk89 said:


> To be honest I know nothing of bloodlines and who is really good or not, I'm new to all this and being that I want to change my current herd around a bit (maybe after everyone kids being that I have a pink eye/chlamydia scare) I want to start out with nice goats and good milking lines. Also I am going to be in the market for a new buck and I would like to purchase one sometime this coming summer after all the kids are sold. What are good lines of bucks in my area? I live in N.C.


Oldesouth farm has wonderful goats!! They are in Selma Alabama. Their herd is made up of mainly Rosasharns (I love this bloodline!) We have bought some goats from them and were very happy with their conformation. www.oldesouthfarm.citymax.com They have a lots of babies born in their kid crop every year with multiple bucks. Bloodline means what herd name they came from. Do you know the herd name?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Go to my website on my links page and it will be on there. www.cadeslilfarm.com


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

proudpk89 said:


> The first doe has wooly dog down and TX twincreek lines, and the other doe has piddlin acres, tranquility acres and plum rotten lines.


Piddlin acres and twin creeks are nice lines. We have a few goats from these lines and they have nice conformation


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

proudpk89 said:


> Nigerian dwarf doelings I think about 6 months old in these pictures, what are their faults and their strenghths? Also what to look for in a buck to make a better breeding with them in the future when they are ready? I am new to conformation


First doe-
Pros:
Long, pretty neck 
Level topline
Fairly good brisket, but would like to see more. 
Good capacity
Rump is fairly long
Feminine head
Nice front end assembly

Cons:
A tad short bodied
Shoulders maybe a little loose, hard to tell. 
Would like to see her a tad more angular
Rump is a bit steep.
Looks like her knees may be a bit bowed but could be the picture

Can't tell anything about her feet, pasterns, width, escuteon, etc

Second doe-
Pros:
Level topline
Good capacity
Feminine head
Fairly good brisket
Sharp withers

Cons:
Something about her front end bugs me
Would like to see her a tad more angular
Neck is maybe a tad short (could be the picture)
Rump is steep

Overall pretty nice starter does  I would like to see them next year when they are older and more mature! And if they were set up my opinion could change on them.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

See to me that second doe looks much longer bodied than the first. I think they are both nice. I do like the first better than the second one overall, but the second one is nice as well.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

It could be the pose... Hard to judge when they aren't set up  I think when you judge body length you judge the length of the under belly... If that makes sense


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I thought they were nice doelings but I wanted to make sure. I probably will never show as its just something I'm not interested in at this time, but I do want to breed nice goats. Since I have to breed and kid to have milk production, I want to offer nice kids for sale.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Did you ever look at Oldesouth's website? See if there was any goats you liked?


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

I did check it out and they have super nice goats! I asked to be placed on their waiting list for a buckling with strong milking lines.


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

ok being in the buck market I found this guy and wanted to know if he has good conformation?


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

and here is the other buck I was looking at as well, but he is going to be 6 years old, would it be risky buying a buck that old?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cost difference? I really like the older one best. I wouldn't have a problem with his age especially since you are already looking for a new buckling from elsewhere


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I was going to say you could probably easily get three years of breedings out of him at that age and by then you would probably be looking for new bloodlines anyway. If the price was right I wouldn't hesitate


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Both are nice, I'd be asking for pictures of dam's udder, sister's, daughter's, etc and of coarse the price difference would be a factor.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I like the first one better. You could probably find much nicer, though. I agree with Emma.


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

They are both priced at $200, the white one is from gypsy moon line and the other is from Humble Acres.


----------



## proudpk89 (Dec 4, 2013)

This is the website that the white bucks on with his info and the other buck as well. http://www.five-pointsfarm.com/Gypsy_Moon_Slim_Shady.html


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I thought he looked like a Gypsy! Looks like Gypsy Moon Sudoko. Overall that is just a great line! He has nice overall conformation, long rump, good dairy character, and steady topline. I would buy him for $200! He is nice!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

fishin816 said:


> I thought he looked like a Gypsy! Looks like Gypsy Moon Sudoko. Overall that is just a great line! He has nice overall conformation, long rump, good dairy character, and steady topline. I would buy him for $200! He is nice!


I read too fast... I thought the first one looks like the Gypsy. The first buck would be a better buck to buy.


----------

